

Study says eyes evolved for X-Ray vision - robg
http://www.physorg.com/news139138581.html

======
ricree
If the folks who wrote this article wanted to be taken even a little bit
seriously, they should have spent at least a little time addressing the
prevailing belief that eye position evolves as a trade off between depth
perception and a wide field of view. I'm going to go ahead and give the
researchers the benefit of the doubt and assume that their research was just
misunderstood be the writers, but that just makes this article that much more
pathetic.

~~~
biohacker42
Not only did they completely miss the depth perception vs. wide field view
crack in their theory, but they are clearly link-baiting. X-Ray vision is a
common term every one knows, not just comic book collectors, and this is not
it. This is just link-bait.

------
albertcardona
Despite the harsh criticisms by others here (and right on, the site is link-
bait), the site points to a paper in Journal of Theoretical Biology worth
reading.

The thesis of the paper is that binocular vision evolved to see through
clutter such as small leaves near one's face.

“X-ray vision” and the evolution of forward-facing eyes

Mark A. Changizin and Shinsuke Shimojoc. J. Theoretical Biology. July 15,
2008.

Abstract:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18682253?ordinalpos=1&...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18682253?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum)

PDF:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=MImg&_imagekey=...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=MImg&_imagekey=B6WMD-4T0FFD4-4-K&_cdi=6932&_user=5294990&_orig=search&_coverDate=07%2F15%2F2008&_sk=999999999&view=c&wchp=dGLzVzz-
zSkWA&md5=99161923323bcc5cb7262faa80313d3c&ie=/sdarticle.pdf)

